# Breeding biege colours



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not too clued up on genetics, i just wanted to know if I breed a mouse(not beige)with a beige mouse, who carries black and black n white(parents) is there a chance of getting biege coloured pups? if so i'm guessing i'll be low.
:think


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to know the genetics of the parents before you can answer that question. The first step is to find out their proper colours and also as much as you can about their parents, grandparents etc.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

hmmm... all I know is the parents of the beige, one is self black and the other is broken black :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

'Beige' doesn't really mean a lot. It could be a stone, a bad lilac, a pale chocolate... etc From those parents it's probably a pale chocolate if it has black eyes. Anyway you need to work that out before you can work anything else out. Do you have a photo? On another note though, since you don't know a lot about this mouse it would be better not to breed it and start off with stock that you do know about, from a good breeder.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay thanks. that was the next Q i was gonna ask =) I'm gonna tell the breeder nvm. hes messing me about anyway and 
probably safer not to get from them.
thanks


----------

